# Biete Steamkey Warhammer 40.000 Goty



## DarkScorpion (11. Dezember 2012)

Aus dem Humble Bundle für THQ habe ich einen Key des oben genannten Spiels übrig.

wer hier einen Beitrag bis zum 12.12.2012 18 Uhr schreibt, kann diesen "gewinnen"
In dem beitrag sollte stehen warum genau ihr diesen Key haben wollt und auch bekommen sollt


----------



## cryzen (11. Dezember 2012)

Einfach Darum weil ich 1. war xD und  einen key fuer meine Bruder noch brauche unbedingt fuer die naechste Lan am Weekend jetzt


----------



## Ion (11. Dezember 2012)

Weil ich ganz lieb bitte bitte sage? 

Ne jetzt mal ohne Scheiß, ich hab Warhammer damals gezockt wie blöde, dann aber meine CD verliehen und nie wieder bekommen 
Sowas liebe ich ja

Wenn ich jetzt allerdings eine Kopie in Steam hätte, würde mir das nicht mehr passieren


----------



## ImNEW (11. Dezember 2012)

Weil ich ihn haben will! Ich bin auch gaaaaaaaaanz toll lieb


----------



## Dark_Nolan (11. Dezember 2012)

Warum nicht, vieleicht hasch hier Glück.
Viel Glück allen anderen

Gruss Nolan


----------



## Volcom (12. Dezember 2012)

Würde es gern mit einem Freund im Netzwerk spielen. Wuerde mich deswegen sehr freuen damit mein kollege einen partner im spiel hat. deshalb sollte ich ihn bekommen, damit sich gleich sogar 2 leute freun 

mfg


----------



## BautznerSnef (12. Dezember 2012)

Dabei sein ist alles!


----------



## DarkScorpion (13. Dezember 2012)

So der glückliche Gewinner ist benachrichtigt


----------

